# Capturing bees



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

We have bees who have made a home in the hollow limb of a tree in our back yard. We would like to entice them into a hive for possible movement to some land we own. How do we go about this?

Thanks,

Trixie


----------



## spiritrider (Nov 14, 2009)

If it's not too high you can put a hive very near the entrance on the limb. Fasten a cone of hardware cloth over the limb hole,small end toward the hive entrance. The workers will go into the hive because they can't get into the limb. The queen will stay in the limb so you have to provide a new queen for the hive.
Unless you kill the remaining bees in the limb it will build back.
Other bees will come to the limb. You would have to plug the hole.
The limb may be only a tunnel to the center of the tree.
Or you could cut into the tree which is probably not an option.
Look here for more info:www.beesource.com.
spiritrider


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

You won't entice the bees living there to leave, but you can offer any swarms it casts a tempting home. There are many threads on bait hives. Try a search. Here's some info:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm#baithives


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks to both of you.

These are tame bees that have made a home there. Tame or not, I would have a problem with killing them.

If it were not for the fact we are planning to sell the house probably next spring, I would just leave them. They might be a problem for others, especially since they are right near the back door.

We will do try both methods and see what we can do.

Thanks so much --

Trixie


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not sure where you live, but I'm thinking it's not a good idea to move them at this time of year in many places because they won't have time to get the hive ready for winter. More experienced beekeepers would know about this. Can you leave them until Spring, and then call a local beekeeper to get them out for you?


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Granny Sue, Thanks for the reminder.

We did not intend to move them until Spring, just thought we might get them into a hive now and move them later. It has been many years, but we once had bees, just never had this situation before.

I am thinking of capturing them as much to save them as to have them, as most people would not appreciate bees as near the house as these. If we don't get them, they may very well be destroyed. 

Calling a local beekeeper is a very good idea - we need to look for one.

Thank you,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read about doing trap outs and cut outs here.
http://www.beekeepingforums.com/viewforum.php?f=35
Lots of good information. 
It is done all the time in the spring and during the summer, now isn't the time if you are in the north.

 Al


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Some really good advice there - and pictures are always good for me.

We are in Central TExas and will be moving them to NE Texas, hopefully, but we would not move them now. I had actually thought we could get them in the hive now, feed and care for them through the winter and then move them. I'm thinking just putting them in the hive right now might not be a good thing, though.

As I said, we would like to have a hive of bees on our other place, but just saving them is important as well, since we are planning on selling probably next spring, and everyone isn't so very tolerant of bees so near.

Thank you again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

http://bushfarms.com/beesferal.htm#conemethod


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, everyone.

Now that I have all this information, I'm going to sit my husband at the computer, let him read all of it and then get on with it.

Again, I do appreciate this.


----------

